# Vise recommendation?



## PPBART (Oct 7, 2011)

I've got an old metal desk (30"x60" top) with a sacrificial 3/4" particle board cover, used as a secondary workbench. I would like to add a woodworking vise for occasional use with small projects -- e.g., cutting dovetail for drawer parts. Any recommendations for a vise to be considered?

Thanks,

Bart


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

The 8" ww vise from harbor freight is surprisingly good for the $. It does rack easily but it's a decent starter till do build a nice bench.

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*depending on your budget..*

One of these oughta do it:
http://www.woodcraft.com/Search2/Se...oductgroup=Work Benches&proddimdeptdesc=Vises

I can recommend a "quick opening" type, I have an older 10" Craftsman. As for the thickness issue, you may have to add a reininforcing plate to add thickness and strength. Holes are required horizontally as well as up from underneath.  bill


----------



## lawrence (Nov 14, 2009)

firemedic said:


> The 8" ww vise from harbor freight is surprisingly good for the $. It does rack easily but it's a decent starter till do build a nice bench.
> 
> ~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


 
+1 on Tom's plan and let me add....if you find a piece of pvc that fits fairly tight on the guide rods you can close the vise all the way , put the pvc on them under the table and sandwich it with hardwood and epoxy and these new guide extentions will cut back on the racking....you may have to bevel the guide rod ends a tad to avoid binding


----------



## PPBART (Oct 7, 2011)

firemedic said:


> The 8" ww vise from harbor freight...


Thanks for the replies, think I'll get the HF vise this weekend.


----------



## eagle49 (Mar 22, 2011)

I've sold 2 or 3 on feebay, and they were good usa ones. Check there before you buy imported junk.


----------

